# snow goose



## big zap (Feb 16, 2008)

who's planning on a snow goose hunt this spring? where and when ? what's the best site to get updated info on the migration? last year was not really good in missouri any one have any luck elsewhere


----------



## quackersmacker13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ive heard north of sand or sands lake in sodak is good? Jamestown ND and east can be good ive heard too. never gone out there in the spring though.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

We are going, no set destination. We are stopping where the birds are at. Can't wait!


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

Mound City, Mo. March7-9.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

As of now the plan is Mound City, Mo. Outfitter could change location.


----------



## rebel (Oct 6, 2010)

All over mo.. I usually hit em 20 times or so in da spring.

:coolgleam


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

I got hired to Film a group of guys that are hunting in South Dakota at the Double P Ranch for snow geese and they did very well last year.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

PM McMann. He guides down in MO and I believe in SoDak as well. At the very least he could answer your questions.


----------



## rbol121 (Apr 16, 2006)

I will be in missouri this spring from March 3-7. Will be hunting where the birds are. Our outfitter has leases from Arkansas thru missouri to Sodak, and moves with the birds. 90% probability we will be around Grand Pass area during those dates, all depends on the weather.

I've talked to several people around Mound City that said the fall flight was rediculous and the best they have seen in years. There stating that there are at least 2-3 Juvies for every adult killed. If one gets into the birds, this could be a year of great kill numbers.

Our outfitter killed 1093 birds in 9 days in Saskatchewan this past fall. Should be a banner year.

**By the way i heard that due to such an extremely wet spring in 2010, that 90% of the flats around Squaw Creek, did not get planted and are just bare dirt**


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> moves with the birds


Ya' know..I've heard this a lot over the years, as it is most definitely a marketing point for these guides, but from having been there and done that...I can tell you that this is not a small undertaking.

The guides with whom I hunted each had their own spread. If we would have "moved with the birds" we would have most assuredly had to sacrifice a half day of hunting at a minimum. 

I would be interested to hear what McMann or any of the other snow guides has to say about this issue. I'm not accusing anyone of wrongdoing here...I just don't think it is as easy as everyone makes it sound. 

The guides we hunted with last year were told on our last day that they had to pull their rigs the next morning and move to Mound. They were doing that on a day when they had no clientele scheduled (except for the lead guide). Our guide told us it would take him a minimum of 6 hours to completely pick up his spread. Then the 2 hour drive to Mound, then another 6 hours to set back up. 

If anyone thinks that a guide is going to do that for them in the middle of their trip, I think they are mistaken. Sure, they might extend an offer to you to stay and hunt one more day at the new spot if they can, but I really think that the guys who will benefit the most from the move will be the next ones who show up. 

Ah..but it is such a fickle game that snow goose chasing...so you take those chances when you book a hunt. I was told prior to going that for a three day hunt I should expect one crappy day (had it), one so-so day (had it) and one good day (had that too). I wasn't disappointed in the least bit. 

I hope all of you hammer the hell out of 'em this year. Best of luck..wish I was going again!

Edit: It should also be noted that the internet has really created un-realistic expectations amongst hunters. If you shoot 30 birds per day in a field on average...you are doing very good.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

We helped our guide move our spread over the afternoon lull. We shot a few in the am packed it all up and moved it all. Worst part was that it was 65 or so in anckle deep mud. Then we we hunkered down to hunt it was 30 and spitting snow froze my ass off. Had a huge tornado and shot like 30 that night. When we left that night 3 other guides came and packed the spread and moves it again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## huntincountryboy79 (Feb 22, 2007)

Headed to MO. on Feb. 24-28


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

here is what i do i booked from feb 1st -10th 11th-15th is move days (to move with the birds)feb 16th-23rd then a break then the ohio guys then another breal till march 4th -20th i do this so i can move with the birds in that to be able to move with the birds you have to do it this way IMO 
now moving the spread daily to move to feed fields we try and do this everyday with the help from the hunters this is what we do differnet then some 
i would take 30 birds everyday thats a heck of a hunt besides maybe early sept season how many can say theyve had a 30 bird day on ducks or honks not many and its our fault when trying to sell a hunt everyone wants to see the big kill pics so i show them them big hunts dont happen very often think ive had 6or7 100 plus bird days with clients in 12 yrs it takes a number of things to go right to have them big days seems to always be when i have a group that dont shoot well are the groups that kill 50 but with the right group they would of had a 100 plus bird day 

REALLY ITS ALL LUCK we try the best we can to be lucky everyday

mike


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd like to do a snow goose hunt in MO someday, but I don't see it happening. Every outfitter I've talked to won't let me bring my dog and I'm not going without him. I understand their position, but I have mine too.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

The move to where the birds are is more of what MCANN said, it is move with the migration. My first time snow goose hunting the guide I used set up in mound city and stayed there the whole season, the guide I used in 2008 moved if the birds are not in the area, which I was supposed to be in mound city and 2 days before i was to get there he called and told me to go to Kansas and we stayed there for 3 days then they moved back to mound city. I think most fields are moved during the night.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

Socks

if you bring a group of 6 hunters you can bring your dog the problem is without your own group we outfitters cant allow everyone to bring dogs it would be a mess and to be 100% honest with you a dog really isnt needed snowgoose hunting IMHO

mike


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> I'd like to do a snow goose hunt in MO someday, but I don't see it happening. Every outfitter I've talked to won't let me bring my dog and I'm not going without him. I understand their position, but I have mine too.


No way in hell I would want my dog in a guided snow goose setting. NO WAY IN HELL. 

8 guys firing 5+ times at every flock and all of the mayhem that ensues once the birds start falling is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

MCMANN said:


> Socks
> 
> if you bring a group of 6 hunters you can bring your dog the problem is without your own group we outfitters cant allow everyone to bring dogs it would be a mess and to be 100% honest with you a dog really isnt needed snowgoose hunting IMHO
> 
> mike


Mike I understand, but I specifically took up waterfowl hunting because of my dog. I just can't leave him at home ya know?


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

BFG said:


> No way in hell I would want my dog in a guided snow goose setting. NO WAY IN HELL.
> 
> 8 guys firing 5+ times at every flock and all of the mayhem that ensues once the birds start falling is a recipe for disaster.


My dog is trained up and has been on hunts with multiple people, but you may be right. I still just don't see me going without him.


----------



## big zap (Feb 16, 2008)

I hunt with a bunch of guys that all have dogs. It's a well trained dog that also makes the hunt more enjoyable, especially if you trained the dog your self. A good dog sure makes easy work of retrieving downed geese. My bones are getting to old to be chasing geese.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Until you have seen it or done it...you won't understand. This isn't 3 guys shooting 9 shells at a 4 mallards....

This is 8 guys shooting 50+ times in 20 seconds at 1000+ geese and then re-loading with the doors shut and doing it again 2 minutes later when the next bunch drops in...and there goes 50+ more shots in the air...

The guides pick up birds when there is nothing in the air. Your dog gonna sit still for an hour watching birds fall until the guide says its ok? 

I understand the bond with the dog, trust me I do. But...in this situation (and this may be the only time) I would leave the dog at home.


----------



## Super Yooper (Nov 11, 2009)

I completely understand the dog thing and wouldn't hunt without mine on a spring hunt, he's enjoyable to have around and one retrieve on a quarter mile away sailed goose and he's saved you a ton of work. What most people don't understand is that it takes more than 1-4 days a year to get your dog used to the snow goose game. I hunted my pup every time I could fun hunting when I didn't have clients to get him his time and experience before I hunted him with clients. Now at 5 he's the seasoned ole pro and gets to hunt more in a year than most dogs hunt in a lifetime.

As far as spread moves that is strictly up to the individual/guide/outfitter. If I'm not producing the number of birds I think I should any given day or the feed/flight line changes its time to mvre and usually move at night meaning no sleep that night. There are a lot of variables that go into whether or not you should move. I've seen clients have some great decoying action and shoot 4-6 boxes of shells each and come out with 25 birds at the end of the day.

Either way its usually a great time to be out in the field and a good way to spend some time with friends and family after a long winter so go enjoy yourself and get out. I really enjoy meeting all the new people and hearing all the stories and telling a few of my own plus this year is shaping up to be a great one.


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

this will be our first snow goose hunt we are booked in mound city for the 8th and 9th it should be a blast and tips or pointers you guys can offer would be great


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

just go out with a openmind and just have fun treat it like a vacation and the birds are a bonus hope you have a good hunt

mike


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

o i plan on having fun im not working so ill be having fun :lol:


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

can i ask who your hunting with


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

just tryin to fish said:


> this will be our first snow goose hunt we are booked in mound city for the 8th and 9th it should be a blast and tips or pointers you guys can offer would be great


Assuming you are staying in Mayville, its a college town. Just be prepared. Other than that, like mcmann said. Its a vacation, treat it as such. The birds are a bonus.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

> can i ask who your hunting with


we are hunting with topgun guides one of the guys talked to them i just got invited.



> Assuming you are staying in Mayville


no we are staying in mound city at the super 8


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

Matt is the owner of top gun and is a good good and runs a good outfit word to the wise i would take waders or a wet suit scuba gear something to try and keep you dry enjoy your hunt and let us know how you do



mike


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

MCMANN said:


> Matt is the owner of top gun and is a good good and runs a good outfit word to the wise i would take waders or a wet suit scuba gear something to try and keep you dry enjoy your hunt and let us know how you do
> 
> 
> 
> mike


Hey Mike,

I am going back for my 4th year and wondering why the recomendation for waders/wet suit/scuba gear. I brought waders the first 2 years, but left them home last year, and was planning to leave them home again this year.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

It's gonna be wet...wetter..and wettest...EVERYWHERE out there this year. 

Ohio boys are ready to rock Mike....they are killing me with all these threads and texts...

Wish I could make it, just not in the works for 2011. Next year though!

BFG


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

it was a very wet spring and summer around the mound city area with a bit of snow this winter the bottoms are very wet and i know matt hunts in the bottoms sometimes the hills wont be to bad but its still easier to wear waders and stay dry then it is to wear bibs and get wet and then try and dry them every nite its just my 2cents 
good luck out there

mike


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

BFG said:


> Until you have seen it or done it...you won't understand. This isn't 3 guys shooting 9 shells at a 4 mallards....
> 
> This is 8 guys shooting 50+ times in 20 seconds at 1000+ geese and then re-loading with the doors shut and doing it again 2 minutes later when the next bunch drops in...and there goes 50+ more shots in the air...
> 
> ...


You're right I've never done it and probably don't understand. That is a ton of shooting. As for staying in the blind for an hour before I send him, he damn well better or he's getting a correction.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Super Yooper said:


> I completely understand the dog thing and wouldn't hunt without mine on a spring hunt, he's enjoyable to have around and one retrieve on a quarter mile away sailed goose and he's saved you a ton of work. *What most people don't understand is that it takes more than 1-4 days a year to get your dog used to the snow goose game*. I hunted my pup every time I could fun hunting when I didn't have clients to get him his time and experience before I hunted him with clients. Now at 5 he's the seasoned ole pro and gets to hunt more in a year than most dogs hunt in a lifetime.
> 
> As far as spread moves that is strictly up to the individual/guide/outfitter. If I'm not producing the number of birds I think I should any given day or the feed/flight line changes its time to mvre and usually move at night meaning no sleep that night. There are a lot of variables that go into whether or not you should move. I've seen clients have some great decoying action and shoot 4-6 boxes of shells each and come out with 25 birds at the end of the day.
> 
> Either way its usually a great time to be out in the field and a good way to spend some time with friends and family after a long winter so go enjoy yourself and get out. I really enjoy meeting all the new people and hearing all the stories and telling a few of my own plus this year is shaping up to be a great one.


The bolded above is where you definetly got me. Heck, right now I'm doing good to get out 4 to 6 times a season due to family and work.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I think its fair to have reasonable expectations when you go on your hunt.
When I think "vacation" - I aint thinking about MOUND CITY, MO!! ; )

You can expect that your guides are going to do what they can to put you into the best opportunity to knock down some birds. They cant be responsible for acts of god, weather fronts or clients shooting abilities!

Waders- bring them. The best are the early season/breathable types. Like wearing another pair of pants.
And yes, it can get that bad. Like wading through gumbo.

Dog- leave him socks. Its a different game in the spring and a lot for a dog to take in that's not used to it.

Seen HRCH dogs on their first snow hunt "lose it" with everything going on; 500 birds in his face, the ecallers, ... Etc. Everything is racheted up.

Use the meat dogs and it won't cost you anymore!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

A PFD should be manditory this spring.

Those going have fun and post lots of pics!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Branta said:


> I think its fair to have reasonable expectations when you go on your hunt.
> When I think "vacation" - I aint thinking about MOUND CITY, MO!! ; )
> 
> You can expect that your guides are going to do what they can to put you into the best opportunity to knock down some birds. They cant be responsible for acts of god, weather fronts or clients shooting abilities!
> ...


I hear ya on the guide part. I guided for a few seasons on my own. I did whatever it took to put clients on birds. I realize the snow game is way different from hunting honkers. Im not knocking anyone. Hunters also need to realize a guide service is selling the experience and entertainment they can't guarantee limits or birds. You are hunting migratory birds. Here one day gone the next.

We are going where ever the birds are at. No destination until we find a ton of birds. 

I'd take a meat dog over a HRC/trial dog any day. Not knockin anyones dog that can run a perfect line with little to no corrections. I just see to many guys put all this work into a dog and it passes with flying colors but doesn't have much hunting time and once tossed into the field it doesn't handle well and the whole time they are worried about correcting the dog, missing more birds and repeatedly saying "I dunno what the deal is? He has never done this!". I can only imagine on snow goose hunting.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

ding ding ding we have a winner


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Duck-Hunter said:


> I hear ya on the guide part. I guided for a few seasons on my own. I did whatever it took to put clients on birds. I realize the snow game is way different from hunting honkers. Im not knocking anyone. Hunters also need to realize a guide service is selling the experience and entertainment they can't guarantee limits or birds. You are hunting migratory birds. Here one day gone the next.
> 
> We are going where ever the birds are at. No destination until we find a ton of birds.
> 
> ...


 
I'm the exact opposite. I'd take the HRCH or FT dog over a meat dog anytime. I will give you that Hunt testing and trial are NOT hunting and that the test venue dogs need actual hunting for seasoning. I've personally seen a pheasant fly after the shot and then drop out of the air around 200 yards. Since it was "miss" the dog was released to keep hunting and didn't see the fall, but we did. It was sent for the bird as a blind retrieve and picked up the bird. I was also at a managed game area talking to a guy that said he lost a goose out in the water at about 150 yards and his young dog couldn't get it. If I would've known before it got dark I could've sent my dog to get it. I don't think anyone really expects all their birds be death sailors that glide for 200 yards. Some of people just decide to train for those situations

Unless you've got a real well trained meat dog I'll take the HT/FT dog. That's my opinion, but that ain't worth much.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

this isnt to make anyone mad either but im my 17 yrs id rather have a meat dog any day meat dogs know the job and they do it they dont need to be told what to do as does a field trail dog (robot dogs i call them)
now with this most of the time its the owners fault not the dogs fault guys need to remember we are trying to do our jobs when guideing its not a place to train your dog and expect your dog to reteive every bird and that seems to be what happens 99% of the time just because you want your dog out there dont mean your buddy wants him there so its a hard thing for a outfitter or guide to allow dogs it really causes alot more problems then the dog owner thinks 

again i understand guys that want the dogs there its just really not a good thing

mike


----------

